# I'm looking for a good price on 3 items



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In the group I'm in everyone has a job or task to preform. I guess I'm the purchasing ajent I'm looking for

45acp 230gr ammo fmj 500 to 1000 rounds

9mm hollow point 500 to 1000 rounds

Red dot sight for an AR budget of $300

If you know of a good deal on any of this stuff let me know 
I don't know much about red dot scopes but the reviews look good on this 
anyone using one of these?
VORTEX SPARC AR 1X RED DOT SCOPE


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You can find ammo on ammoseek or gunbot.net.

PSA has the Vortex Sparc on sale for $129.99 with free shipping today. Use the code "SPARC."

https://palmettostatearmory.com/vortex-sparc-ar-1x-red-dot-scope-spc-ar1.html


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Check out primary arms red dot md-ads I think. Cheap, bulletproof and 5.5 year constant run time on setting 8 out of 12. They also make a cyclops now 1x prism. (Poor mans 1x acog). Has batteries but if they die no biggie. Etched reticle remains black when off. Being no magnification can also be cowhitnessed. Actually all of primary arms optics are pretty awesome. I have a few of them. The acss reticle system is awesome. Always accurate and not too busy. Good prices too!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunbot and ammo seek are good web sights for finding deals.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> You can find ammo on ammoseek or gunbot.net.
> 
> PSA has the Vortex Sparc on sale for $129.99 with free shipping today. Use the code "SPARC."
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/vortex-sparc-ar-1x-red-dot-scope-spc-ar1.html


That does look like a good deal. Do you have one of these?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I run a couple of Sparc II's ( One on the CZ Scorpion carbine and one on a back up AR ) and they are as advertised. Good dot at a good price.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That does look like a good deal. Do you have one of these?


Sparcs are great for the money.


----------

